# NEW YEAR



## GUSRENTIT (Dec 30, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, FROM COLORFUL COLORADO! AND PLEASE STAY SAFE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

GUSRENTIT said:
			
		

> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, FROM COLORFUL COLORADO! AND PLEASE STAY SAFE!


We will !!! I think I'll have new born kids by then !! :bun


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy New Year to you and your family!

We'll be ringing in the New Year with a new baby in the family.


----------

